# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  The Dead Yard

## Jah Bless

The Dead Yard: A Story of Modern Jamaica Ian Thomson
Published in US in 2011, but written in 2007-2009. I believe it was published in London in 2009. Basically, its an Englishman (Ian Thomson) describing Jamaican history and his experiences while on the island over several years. I'm not all the way through the book, since i came upon from the library and have to return it, but the parts i have read appear accurate and reveal the true, yet somewhat dis-functional cultural history of Jamaica (a great read for someone on a JA vaca, unless they are as adventurous as this bloke in living and researching the culture). I especially like the part about Chris Blackwell's mother and why she is reluctant to return to Jamaica, where she was born and raised. Here family history is interesting! Also liked the story of the Trident Hotel in Port Antonio and the Jamaican Earl who owned it at one time.

I guess the moral of this post, is there is a lot of cultural depth to Jamaica, (as many on this site can attest) as there is more than meets the eye and this book brings light on the many layers of the Jamaican story.

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for posting this. I think I've seen this before but it was unavailable in the US. I will be checking it out. 
Have you read Pirate's Daughter or True History of Paradise? They are fiction but some true history mixed in.

----------


## JitterBug

hi jeannie, i read the pirate's daughter two reaches ago . . . lot of truths in that story and a lot of distortion. good read, perfect for jamaica.

----------

